# Holden Cruze JH - front dashcam placement



## Iron Beagle (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi all.
I've just purchased a 2011 Holden Cruze sedan and will be looking to install my Blackvue DR900S dashcam in it very soon. On my old car I was able to tuck the camerain front of the interior mirror so it was almost completely out of sight while I was driving, but the blacked out portion of the windshield in the Cruze looks like it will stop me doing that. I also have a large strip of the (factory) blue tinting at the top of the windshield that may cause me issues if I mount the camera up high, which doesn't leave me with many options for install.
Just wondering where people have installed this camera in a RHD Cruze?
Cheers.


----------

